# Teach me to hunt deer?



## Katanafreak (Aug 25, 2010)

Hey all!

I am really interested in deer hunting. I want to learn to hunt with a crossbow but know absolutely zero about it. I have been in the military (Army) so im pretty proficient in shooting, I would like to think that a crossbow shoots like a rifle? At least the mechanics in shooting it straight, like breathe and trigger squeeze, ect... Anyways, I live in Hinckley on a plot of land and the owner said every year he gives out nusence permits to hunters he knows. Said I can hunt until my heart is content due to him wanting the deer and turkey population cut down. I was hoping someone would kind of take me under their wing and take me out a few times? I dunno if we will get anything, but if we do I have no idea what or how to do anything with a deer lol. Also what constitutes a good spot or what to look for while hunting, Im pretty much a blank slate lol. Let me know if anyone is down to help out a rookie and I will start getting everything ready for the hunting season. Thanks alot for anyones time and effort!


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

You've already accomplished a ton by securing permission to hunt! That is a tough task for a lot of people. You are on the right track in my opinion with starting with a crossbow. I still hunt with a crossbow. But don't think you can just site it in and go hunt, you still need to practice with it! You need to know how your bow will shoot at certain distances, where to put your pin, or crosshairs at odd distances. So the second thing I would recommend is scout, scout, scout! Get out there are learn your area that you are hunting. 

Get a general idea of where the deer are moving and how they are using this particular piece of property. It could take a while to truly learn the area, but if you get an idea of where the deer are, time in the stand is the best tool. Don't be afraid to move your stands as needed. I think a lot of people just pick a spot and leave their stand there all year without ever moving it to a better area. If you pick a spot and the deer are just out of reach, move a little. Sometimes even a 20 yard move can make all the difference. 

I know it's tough to start out, my dad was never into hunting or fishing and I had to learn by myself. Luckily I had a good friend who showed me a lot. Just a few years ago, I had no Idea deer even made scrapes, I knew what a rub was but never heard of a scrape. That's how raw I was, I had no clue. I bought my first shotgun, waiting until gun week, walked into a thick brushy area and froze my arse off. 

Another bit of advice is to pick up a few magazines and read, read, read. Most of the advice is good, some is not in my opinion. There are a lot of guys on this site that will help you a ton and know way more than me. That first deer was like a monkey on my back, I came close so many times but it didn't happen for a while. I remember my first time in a treestand, I had a nice 8 point come into range, which at the time I thought I didn't have a shot on, but now I know I did. I was so nervous and was shaking so much, I didn't really know what to do. I felt like every little bit of movement I made would spook him. And besides that, I was shaking so bad I don't think I would have been able to put a good shot on him anyway lol.

Ask a lot of questions, practice, and get in the woods. The woods and those mistakes you make are the best teaching tools you can have! Good luck and keep at it!


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Another thing you could do is ask the land owner the areas that he has the most damage, and where he sees the most deer activity. A good spot is hard to explain over a forum, there are a lot a things that make a spot "good". Get out in the woods, look for tracks, droppings, and thin trails in the tall grass/ brush. You will know a deer trail when you see it, it will typically be thin and matted down brush entering or exiting a feeding source. You could try to find some oak trees, deer love acorns and it is a good early season spot to try.

Deer typically bed in thick brush and tall overgrown brush, if your in an area that is thick and you see oval shape spots that have matted down the foliage, you are in a bedding area and should get out, but take note. If you know where they bed, you can trace where they leave the bed to search for food, and sit somewhere in-between.

Deer patterns change throughout the year as food sources change, so never stop scouting. Also any pattern you may have goes out of the window once the rut starts. Rut hunting can be a blast! Lots and lots of deer movement, and it may be your best chance to bag your first!


----------



## NIGHT MAGIC (Jun 13, 2011)

would be glad to help you out, show you how to set up a killing zone, help you scout ot the area you will be hunting, i also hunt in hinkley, can contac me at 216 267 9078 Bob


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

One thing that hasn't been mentioned or discussed yet is sort of obvious, but important, but you need have a hunting license and deer permits. If you've never had a hunting license before, you'll likely have to take a hunter's ed course.

There are times I hunt with my compound bow, and other times I hunt with my crossbow. On mornings where I am just not sure where I am going to set up, I'll take the crossbow, because then it's a lot easier to sit on the ground and shoot that, as opposed to trying to shoot a compound. Sitting on the ground poses additional concerns, as scent control and wind direction become even more important, as is your ability to sit still.

I usually hunt by myself, for varied reasons, but because of that I tend to not move my stands, as doing so by yourself can be very difficult and if something bad happens, you're in deep doo-doo. There all in good spots, and I've killed mulitple deer from each over the years. It's a matter of picking the right one to be in that particular day. 

I used to use a climber as well, but my knees and ankles just can't take that abuse. 

The plot of land I hunt doesn't have any bedding areas and is really just a pass-through for the deer...depending on what food source they are coming and going to. There's been seasons where the surrounding properties all had the same crop and it was impossible to figure out which one they were using. Now, if I had time, I could have checked out conditions and activity the night before, but I don't have that kind of time due to work.

I took my son out two seasons ago (he was 5 at the time) and we sat on the ground with the crossbow. We had a group of seven does working their way towards us and the lead doe busted us from nearly 50 yards away when my son decided to scoot a bit closer to me to see the deer better. He didn't move much, but he did at the wrong time and she saw him. We were only about 20-30 feet from my ladder stand, which is where I would have been if my son wasn't with me.

I'd be happy to have someone along with me a few times through the season and/or hunt some new property. Also, I have some old hunting magazines (Field & Stream, others) and I'd be happy to give you some. At least that way they'd be free and you could read a whole years worth before the season even started.


----------



## BuckBlocker (Aug 18, 2012)

My hunting partner and I are both hunter education instructors, archery in the schools instructors, as well as several other certifications. We are not far from you at all (maybe 30 minutes). We could probably help you out, especially if earns an "in" on some prime hunting real estate!! Send me a private message, and maybe we can arrange a "meet n greet" to see if we all get along to start with....... We've both been hunting for years, we are in our mid 30's, and he was also Army. Look forward to hearing from u.


Genesis 27:3
|\
| ) ---->
|/


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

if you have a nuisance permit then I think you can go shoot them with a rifle year round.


----------



## VitalShot (Feb 10, 2012)

Be carful who you let in your hunting ground. A lot of people are just going to try to help to see if you have some hot property so they can get in and hunt. Best of luck. Scent is your biggest problem. No. 1 rule if I take anybody is you wear rubber boats. No question just do it. Take care of your clothes. Dont wear your clothes in your vehicle or into the gas station. I laugh at people who do that. I will take luck anyday but I am not going to give them anymore advantage. Put your clothing in a plastic container with a lid. Put your clothes on and off at the truck. 
Will continue later. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

I sent you a PM with some info. However have you thought about if you're hunting from a stand or on the ground? Didn't see you post anything about a stand but 25yrds from the stand is way different than 25yrds from the tree! I made that mistake once. Also, I wouldn't take people on your land off the bat, as others have said they may offer help just to see where they can "get in" at. 

If you're practicing from the ground try putting a peice of cardboard on the ground to mimic the base of the stand. Then shot witbhout stepping off the cardboard. Once you get it down then start standing in positions that don't feel natural. Many people get "buck fever" and can't calm their heart and nerves easily. Add to that a shot where you're the least bit out of a natural position and you fail much more easily!

A

Wishin' I was fishin'


----------



## Katanafreak (Aug 25, 2010)

Oh geez, I never thought of people offering to help just to see if its a good piece of land... I dont know squat about deer hunting, figured I would give it a try since the land owner mentioned he gives out nusience permits cause the deer ruin his crops and such. The land i currently live on is about 2 acres and his land is right next to mine and its about 20 acres or so. He said I can hunt on both properties. I see deer in my back yard every morning, I think its a pretty good place to hunt, again I wouldn't even know lol. Thanks for the heads up of getting taken advantage of! Guess I should be more selective! As for a tree stand or not again, I have never done this and really am just starting to get into it, so no idea what I will be using lol. I have never even shot a crossbow, but im hoping its simular to my M4A2. I get its bolts not rounds, but again breathing control, trigger squeeze, all that jazz im hoping is the same.


----------



## blackxpress (Nov 20, 2009)

Be vewy vewy quiet.


----------



## nodog (Aug 23, 2012)

Doing it is the best education. If your keen to learn things them deer will edumacate you. Takes time and a few seasons isn't a long time. Just learn something everytime you hunt and in no time you'll be king of the woods.

There is no set rules simply because places and conditions differ. Some places you can walk in, set up and the deer will feed by, others you have to crawl in to hunt or never see one deer.

A good rule is it takes 4 years to figure a place out, not just a few sits.


----------



## gonefishin 50 (Jan 30, 2011)

Katanafreak said:


> Oh geez, I never thought of people offering to help just to see if its a good piece of land... I dont know squat about deer hunting, figured I would give it a try since the land owner mentioned he gives out nusience permits cause the deer ruin his crops and such. The land i currently live on is about 2 acres and his land is right next to mine and its about 20 acres or so. He said I can hunt on both properties. I see deer in my back yard every morning, I think its a pretty good place to hunt, again I wouldn't even know lol. Thanks for the heads up of getting taken advantage of! Guess I should be more selective! As for a tree stand or not again, I have never done this and really am just starting to get into it, so no idea what I will be using lol. I have never even shot a crossbow, but im hoping its simular to my M4A2. I get its bolts not rounds, but again breathing control, trigger squeeze, all that jazz im hoping is the same.


Yes becarefull. Anyone offering to help in exchange for perrmission to hunt isnt going to help much. They'll be to busy trying to set themselves up.

Read read and read everything you can get your hands on. There is all kinds of information on the internet.
If I wasnt so far away I'd be more than happy to help you get started. 
If you have questions ask. I'm sure there are hunters on this forum that will give you answers for free.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

just be safe dude..you were in the military so you probably have competent knowledge /understanding of gun safety and handling... my .02 cents..... bow hunting is sooo extremely fun and addicting!! Not to mention rewarding when you recover the deer...i hope you get into archery...good luck to you!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i would love to come hunt with you a few times and try to teach you a few things, but i just live to far away. so i,ll just try and give you a few tips. one thing is for sure hunting from a stand will up your odds about 90%. i have been deer hunting since 1981 and have been lucky enough or picked good enough spots that i,ve taken atleast 1 deer every year but 2. and i had my chances 1 of those years. i like having a summit viper climbing treestand. you can move around anytime you want. they do come with a decent safety harness, USE IT.

start by asking the owner, unless you already know the spots where the deer come out of the woods. then find the trails they use. set up your stand close to these trails but not on them about 100 yrds from the open fields. this is a good place to start. they are bad to move close to the fields then just linger around untill they are ready to move out in the open. and when they come in the woods in the morning they are bad to travel alittle ways and then stop and get there bearings. these are great times to get your shot.

as for using a crossbow, the shooting is alot like shooting a rifle. but the performance is still like shooting a bow. do alot of pratice and limit your shots to where you feel your going to make the shot. even with a crossbow i would never plan to shoot over about 40 yrds. one good way to pratice is to shoot from high ground. i use to shoot from a kitchen chair in the back yard. it gets you use to shooting from a stand. and hunting from a stand you can see so much better than on the ground. and pratice using the stand. if you use a climber like i do, never use a tree with slick bark or one that has thin hard bark. pick one that has thick bark, then your stand will dig in and be more solid and safer.

if your hunting and a deer looks at you, dont give up yet, you may not be busted. just dont move, and whatever you do never look the deer in the eyes. always look at there feet or there tail or look off to the side of the deer. after they check you out and dont feel a threat they will go on about there business. and try to never shoot at a moving deer. with a bow you will gut shoot one just about every time. you can get ready, then when they stop take your shot. or catch them in an open spot and whistel or bleet like a goat, this will stop them most times and give you a standing still shot.

try to get atleast a broadside shot or just quartering away is alittle better. then shoot right behind the crease where there leg goes down.

when you get ready to go hunt, make sure your bow is sighted in with the broadhead your going to hunt with, because very few broadheads fly like practice heads. some of the mechanical head say they will, but test them anyway. just pick out 1 broadhead and use it for sighting in, then dont use it for hunting

if you have any questions feel free to pm me, and i will try to help. wash your clothes in soda and no soap. i,ve had deer all under my stand so i think it really helps. 

as for taking someone with you hunting i personaly dont see anything wrong with them wanting to get to hunt in a place like you have. and if you want you can make it clear they are only going to be hunting there for a short time and they are to never hunt without you or bring anyone elce without checking with you first. then if you become good friends you can let them continue to hunt with you. but before i even did this i would make sure the owner of the land was ok with you bringing somebody in to help teach you about hunting. and explane to the landowner your rules you will give the other hunter. if you are friends with the landowner im sure he will back you up. ofcourse these are just my opinions and may not be the same as others. but i have been hunting for many years and have taken many deer, and most of them have been from some type of stand.

my very 1st deer, i went hunting with a couple of friends. they put me in this one spot, and i seen a few deer down in the swamp next to the river. so the next morning i moved down to the river and climbed up a tree. found me a good limb for a seat and another one i could use for a shooting rail. sure enough about 9:00 that morning i see this deer coming down the trail across the river. it came to the river then turned and went left, it was a big doe in bucks only season. i was trying to watch her and keep an eye on her backtrail. i had always heard if you see a lone doe to watch behind her. and i seen something glitter out of the edge of my eye. i looked and it was this big 10 pointer. he came down to the river and started across, then the doe grunted and the buck stopped then turned and went back and turned to follow the doe. i found me an open spot and when he walked out i fired. he took off running and i emptied my gun. i got down and waded the river and found my 1st deer. i looked from the ground after i got down and would have never got my shot if i had been on the ground.

sorry for such a long post but you asked for help, so i,ve done the best i can to help you. talk to the guys thats offered to hunt with you. its always a good idea to have someone hunting close to you.
sherman


----------



## NIGHT MAGIC (Jun 13, 2011)

ask the farmer if you can set up a ladder stand, if your new to this game i would not sugest a climber stand. can be dangerous if your hunting alone, told you a couple of weeks ago to call, havent herd from you, i have know intrest in steeling your spot I have my own, but im willing to help you get set up , i also hunt in hinkley


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Go out by yourself and walk the land, this way you learn the land. Find any kind of deer sign you can, tracks, droppings or trails. If there are deer in the area, signs will be there. Once you find trails, look for where they cross, preferably on a field edge or fence line. Being private property, baiting is legal. Place a ladder stand about 20-25 yards away from the crossing, clear any branches that might deflect the bolt from the crossbow. No need to trim the tree, just clip the interfering limbs. then place a pile of corn close to the crossing. Give it about a week before you hunt. Hang your camo hunting cloths outside after you have washed them in scent free soap, you must be scent free.. To help improve your odds, get a primos bleat can, their about 10 bucks and worth 1000 time that to me. One of the Most important things to remember when bowhunting,,,, BE STILL... Move your eyes, then slowly move your head. Don't fidget around. Deer have great eyesight and will see you way before you see them if youre moving around. Also practice with your bow daily. Learn where it shoot at different distances. IMO.. Today's modern crossbows shoot flat enough that there is no Need to have multiple pins
or a multiple reticle scope. I haven't hunted with my crossbow since I picked back up my compound, but when I did I had a single pin sighted in at 25 yards. Id never shoot past 40 yards and that 25 yard pin was golden on any shot I'd take inside that 40 yards. Please practice one shot on kill. That means don't take 60 yard shots, just flinging bolts at deer. Wait for that perfect shot. Go online to YouTube and watch some bowhunting videos, you can learn Alot. Especially check out how a deer will drop down when they hear the bow go off. Good luck!


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

The best way to do this so you don't have someone take advantage of you or your land is to have someone take you to a public hunting spot and show you the ropes. There are a lot of greedy hunters looking for land right now cause it's all being leased to out of state hunters. 

You can very well apply the same tactics that someone shows you on public land to your own property. 

I only own 11 acres and have had at least a dozen people stop by already asking for permission. Keep the land you have and sounds like you have a good relationship with the farmer.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2012)

People have given you a lot of good advice! 

The thing I always tell people...No matter what tactics hunters apply and everyone has there favorites and you will with experience...the one thing that all successful hunters have in common?!? They get out there and hunt as much as they can. 

*Time afield = success!*

Good luck...have fun...be safe...wear a harness in your tree stand!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i would invite you over to hunt public land here in indiana, but i dont bow hunt anymore. so i wont be hunting until dec. but that is a very good idea. ask someone to take you hunting or atleast scouting on there land or public land. let them know your not looking for a place to hunt. you just need someone to show you what to look for.

someone said try to find where 2 or more trailes cross then set up your stand 20 to 25 yrds away. well i,ll add alittle to that. try to find a place like that thats going to be upwind from where you place your stand. i have had deer come in from downwind when i was hunting from a stand. but it just ups your odds if your downwind from the trails your hunting. and another thing, deer dont always use trails, expect them from anywhere.

and pratice pratice pratice shooting.
sherman


----------

